# Yeah, These Are Real Country-Western Song Titles



## Meanderer (Jul 26, 2014)

View attachment 8659

80 Proof Bottle Of Tear Stopper
At The Gas Station Of Love, I Got The Self Service Pump
Bubba Shot The Jukebox
Get Your Tongue Outta My Mouth 'Cause I'm Kissing You Goodbye
Guess My Eyes Were Bigger Than My Heart
Hold On To Your Men, 'Cause She's Single Again
How Can You Believe Me When I Say I Love You, When You Know I've Been A Liar All My Life?
How Come Your Dog Don't Bite Nobody But Me?


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 26, 2014)

Wow - I would have sworn those were parody titles.

Good one!


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2014)

Meanders' funny  thread here made me laugh I think it should be a title of a C&W song!!

*Did you ever play DJ for your parakeet? *

https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/7660-Did-You-Ever-Play-DJ-for-your-Parakeet


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 26, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> Meanders' funny  thread here made me laugh I think it should be a title of a C&W song!!
> 
> *Did you ever play DJ for your parakeet? *
> 
> https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/7660-Did-You-Ever-Play-DJ-for-your-Parakeet



...didn't know the Byrds did C&W!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 26, 2014)

*Did You Ever Play DJ For Your Parakeet*

*Lyrics* - SifuPhil
*Music *- Johnny Cash


Did you ever play DJ 
For yer parakeet
Tryin' to teach thet little feller
How to prop'rly speak

You played thet rotten record
Over thirty thousand times
And all yer bird had learned was
How to sing yer smart-phone chimes

[Chorus]
Oh, did you ever play DJ 
For your parakeet
He never learned to talk, but man,
How thet lil' bird could tweet

You played thet record 'til the grooves
All melted and caved in
But Budgie was still silent as
A bishop filled with sin

So one day you loaded Budgie
In yer trusty pick-up truck
Ol' Blue was in the back-seat
As you drove 'em through the muck

And finally, a-top a hill,
You set ol' Budgie free
That's when he hollered out the words
That truly rattled me

He said,

"Thank you, Man, for teaching me
These words that I now sing
It's just a shame that you're to blame
For clippin' both my wing

So now, if you don't mind,
I'll just get back into yer truck
'Cause now I'm here to stay
And you're a little out of luck"

​


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 26, 2014)

Yu've done it again Phil!   CLAP,CLAP, Clap, clap!


----------



## Pappy (Jul 26, 2014)

I second that....


----------



## Sunny (Jul 26, 2014)

My own favorite is "I've Got Tears in My Ears From Lyin' on My Back and Cryin' Over You."  (Real song.)

There are several web sites devoted to lists of country music titles. Here's one: http://www.bored.com/countrysongtitles/


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2014)

Brilliant Phil :clap:


----------



## Amethyst1 (Jul 26, 2014)

My favorite song title is--If I tell you you have a beautiful body will you hold it against me?




hollydolly said:


> Brilliant Phil :clap:


----------



## Pappy (Jul 26, 2014)

She got the gold mine, I got the shaft.


----------



## Ina (Jul 26, 2014)

Hoe about, "You Can Put Your Boots Under My Bed Anytime". Or, "Sleeping Single In A Double Bed" :wiggle:.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 26, 2014)

Gotta sell them chickens.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 26, 2014)

I Changed Her Oil, She Changed My Life
I Don't Know Whether To Kill Myself Or Go Bowling
I Gave Her My Heart And A Diamond And She Clubbed Me With A Spade
I Guess I Had Your Leavin' Coming
I Still Miss You Baby, But My Aim's Gettin Better
I Went Back To My Fourth Wife For The Third Time And Gave Her A Second Chance To Make A First Class Fool Out Of Me (By Rev. Billy C. Wirtz)


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 3, 2014)

View attachment 8845

I Would Have Wrote You A Letter, But I Couldn't Spell yuck!


I Would Kiss You Through The Screen Door But It'd Strain Our Love


I Wouldn't Take Her To A Dawg Fight, Cause I'm Afraid She'd Win


I'd Like To Check You For Ticks


I'd Rather Have A Bottle In Front Of Me Than A Frontal Lobotomy


I'll Marry You Tomorrow But Let's Honeymoon Tonight


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 3, 2014)

*I'd Like to check you for ticks....*


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 30, 2017)

_Flushed From The Bathroom Of Your Heart - _Archie Campbell

(Archie Campbell played the barber on the old TV show _Hee-Haw_)


----------

